# What percentage of the fare does Uber really take?



## David Miner (Mar 29, 2016)

In the last 2 weeks, the percentage that Uber keeps from fares is between 33% for larger fares and up to 49% for smaller fares. Who the hell do they think they are? 

I would like to see how well they do without their drivers.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

They'd fold up and move onto another idea without incurring the costs that the drivers unfortunately took on so...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

David Miner said:


> In the last 2 weeks, the percentage that Uber keeps from fares is between 33% for larger fares and up to 49% for smaller fares. Who the hell do they think they are?
> 
> I would like to see how well they do without their drivers.


They take 100% of the booking fee the 20 or 25 or 28 % of tje rest of the fare.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

Beside the booking fee , 20% Taken out.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Pax think the fare is the total amount they pay for a ride. Uber has Drivers think a fare is the amount without booking fee. So drivers never think they losing 50-60% of pax fare. 

Most pax thinks drivers are making $5.50 minus 20% is $4.40 on a minimum fare but it's not correct because the booking fee $1.85 is included in the minimum fare of $5.50. So drivers only make $2.74 instead of $4.40 like what the pax think. 

Open the pax app and you see the minimum fare which includes in booking fee. 

The word "fare" by definition to the pax and drivers are different so drivers are stupid to tell uber only take 20% of fare but in reality it's over 50%.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

autofill said:


> Pax think the fare is the total amount they pay for a ride. Uber has Drivers think a fare is the amount without booking fee. So drivers never think they losing 50-60% of pax fare.
> 
> Most pax thinks drivers are making $5.50 minus 20% is $4.40 on a minimum fare but it's not correct because the booking fee $1.85 is included in the minimum fare of $5.50. So drivers only make $2.74 instead of $4.40 like what the pax think.
> 
> ...


THEN THEY MUST TAKE 75% ON POOL !


----------



## hbenaid404 (Mar 15, 2016)

Uber X takes out 25% of my base fare.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Pimp gotta make money off somehow... But I agree they do try to squeeze blood out of turnips! Real pimps probably are not as greedy.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Are you for real! How do they decide whether to take 20% or 25%?


----------



## hbenaid404 (Mar 15, 2016)

Über's commission is only 20% if you joined as a driver before third quarter of 2015 (Sept), then newer drivers have 25% cut from their base pay.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Wtf where is the dislike button


----------



## hbenaid404 (Mar 15, 2016)

MikeNY said:


> Wtf where is the dislike button


Dislike button is when you uninstall your über driver app


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

autofill said:


> Pax think the fare is the total amount they pay for a ride. Uber has Drivers think a fare is the amount without booking fee. So drivers never think they losing 50-60% of pax fare.
> 
> Most pax thinks drivers are making $5.50 minus 20% is $4.40 on a minimum fare but it's not correct because the booking fee $1.85 is included in the minimum fare of $5.50. So drivers only make $2.74 instead of $4.40 like what the pax think.
> 
> ...


Right, "make $20/hr (in fares)" sounds pretty good, UNTILL it turns out to actually be $7 minus all (mostly deferred) expenses actually = a net LOSS after figuring in dead miles! Funny how the "make $600 driving your car this weekend" ads have never changed, even when Detroit went to 30cents! LOL Read my signature for the TRUTH! (Yes, deferred expenses are waaay more than just gas, for all the newbie dummies!)


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Between the booking fee and the comission, uber gets on average about 40 percent of my fares.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

David Miner said:


> In the last 2 weeks, the percentage that Uber keeps from fares is between 33% for larger fares and up to 49% for smaller fares. Who the hell do they think they are?
> 
> I would like to see how well they do without their drivers.


They would take more if they could, its whatever the market will bear, and with Uber's aggressive marketing campaign for drivers, the amount which is left is enough to entice a sufficient number of people with their own cars to drive.

In Pittsburgh, the mileage rate is $1.05 a mile, leaving 79 cents for the driver. Apparently a lot of people are fine with that.


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

uber takes 35 to 55% of fare that pax pays. On uber pool, It is 90% of second ride. Never drive POOL Garbage. You make next to nothing.


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

They took 100% chance of getting tipped (assuming pax dont carry cash)

That's enough for me to NOT drive that brand....


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

python134r said:


> Beside the booking fee , 20% Taken out.


That's for drivers who started before Nov 2015. They take 25% in my market and heard in some markets they take 30%. If a seasoned driver is deactivated and reactivated they are now on the higher commission scale.


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

Anyone who is deactivated and is stupid enough to sign up for more ab-U-se deserves to have the newer rates taken out


----------

